# Coupons



## Jeep

Since I posted a picture in another thread that got likes , I thought I would start this thread. Not cause I give a crap about you guys or nothin. We started to watch "extreme Couponers", my wife started learning how to do it. I will post photos of some of our exploits to keep this going. We are real people, not from the show and I want to encourage my survival community to make the best deals they can. The photo I will upload is:

1. 7 packages of paper towels
2. 6 packages of toilet paper 
3. BOUT 10 cns each dog and cat food.
4. 7 Goulds brown mustard.
5. 4 cans sardines
6. about 12 cans of chef boyardee ravioles
7.5 cans of spam
8. I bag of cat food
9. 1 loaf of bread
10. 1 dozen eggs
11. some deli meat
12. 6 cans refried beans
13. 5 bottles of bbq sauce
14. 1 can of tuna
15 3 cans of chili

We paid 14.82 for all of this.

I think there is more, I will edit after I add the photo


----------



## Zed

really jealous...


----------



## Camel923

Now that is shopping at its finest. Great job Jeep.


----------



## Zed

i cannot find a good deal on anti-radiation pills..do you guys know any of it and who can also ship to india..


----------



## Inor

Jeep said:


> Since I posted a picture in another thread that got likes , I thought I would start this thread. Not cause I give a crap about you guys or nothin. We started to watch "extreme Couponers", my wife started learning how to do it. I will post photos of some of our exploits to keep this going. We are real people, not from the show and I want to encourage my survival community to make the best deals they can. The photo I will upload is:
> 
> 1. 7 packages of paper towels
> 2. 6 packages of toilet paper
> 3. BOUT 10 cns each dog and cat food.
> 4. 7 Goulds brown mustard.
> 5. 4 cans sardines
> 6. about 12 cans of chef boyardee ravioles
> 7.5 cans of spam
> 8. I bag of cat food
> 9. 1 loaf of bread
> 10. 1 dozen eggs
> 11. some deli meat
> 12. 6 cans refried beans
> 13. 5 bottles of bbq sauce
> 14. 1 can of tuna
> 15 3 cans of chili
> 
> We paid 14.82 for all of this.
> 
> I think there is more, I will edit after I add the photo
> View attachment 6840


Jeep -

Please post a "how-to" that you and your wife use for how to do this. We do not watch TV so I have never seen the show you are talking about.

Thanks!

-I-


----------



## Jeep

Inor and anyone else it will be coming. Let me get some info


----------



## Inor

Jeep said:


> Inor and anyone else it will be coming. Let me get some info


You da mang! Thanks!


----------



## Slippy

Great job Jeep!


----------



## Jeep

So, without being obvious, find out your local chains policies. We have an Albertsons and a Safe way which are big, but our primary victim is Smiths, who deals with Kroger and Western Family products. CVS stores if you have one is another of my wifes favorite kills. If your store has a rewards card get it. Before you go shop you load your rewards card with the online coupons.. Our Flyer comes out on Wednesdays we grab ours and a few neighbors. thats 101. and I am trying right this second to gt Mrs. Jeep to become a member. So I have to take her to the tub and work her over for you guys, thanks a lot


----------



## Jeep

Anyways, this strategy has helped in numerous ways. We not only have a bit of funds to get other things with, such as filling gas cans. But the dogs felt weird, so we opened them some of the free food. They loved it. We got a free humidifier in the mail today, I love them if I get sick


----------



## just mike

There was a coupon crazy going on back in the eighty's. Seems as if companies failed to get the wording right on the coupons and you could turn in coupons for cash off your purchase even if you did not buy the product listed on the coupons. My aunt had the whole family saving coupons for her, she would go to the store and buy $10.00 worth of stuff and turn in $50.00 worth of coupons and get cash back. She got real mad at me when I pointed out that this was theft (Southern Baptist ). One lady would "dumpster dive" at our apartments every Sunday, took the trash out and threw it in the dumpster only to get yelled at. She went in one side and left the little door open. I came up on the other side and threw my trash over the top right on top of her.. sorry.


----------



## hansonb4

Hey Jeep 

Thanks. I half-heartedly tried once but the super markets around us did not accept "doubling-up," or whatever it is called when the store has a deal such as $.50 off each and then you have a coupon that is for a $.50 discount. I am interested in learning how you did it as I am thinking I didn't know what I was doing.

More importantly, what position does your football playing son play?


----------



## Jeep

My son was a running back/receiver


----------



## Jeep

So I am still trying to get my wife on here to teach her magic. We have actually left CVS with them owing us 5 dollars, through their own discounts.


----------



## Arklatex

Jeep said:


> If your store has a rewards card get it. Before you go shop you load your rewards card with the online coupons..


See, this is the kind of info I am looking for. I never knew you could load your card with coupons. Thanks jeep!

On a recent trip to Sams club, the cashier asked if I would like to use my rewards points towards the purchase. I got 350 dollars worth of groceries for a little over 150. Awesome right? Funny thing is that I never knew that I had them in the first place. All this time they had been building up without me even knowing it. First time I was ever asked if I wanted to use them. The point is that I need to learn about the unspoken benefits of these store cards.


----------



## Jeep

Good example of what you need to know before hand lol. I would have done the same thing. I am still learning from her.


----------



## Jeep

Ok so here goes today's haul. We are not yet the ultra savers but everyday folks, so you can do this much easy. So on the left is four bottles of Tide with Downy. 2 bottles of 400IU D3. We paid 32.94 for that. On the right is what we bought for free, for the first purchase. 3 bottles of Arm and Hammer Detergent a bag of corn chips, a package of bacon2 more free D3's some baby food 2 cans of coffee, some make up and 2 more odds and ends.

We also went to the grocery store, where we bought all months worth of stuff plus goodies and extras for 215.00. We didn't do the super coupon thing but we did do cheap shopping. there is probably 400.00 worth of things. we bought.


----------



## Jeep

just mike said:


> There was a coupon crazy going on back in the eighty's. Seems as if companies failed to get the wording right on the coupons and you could turn in coupons for cash off your purchase even if you did not buy the product listed on the coupons. My aunt had the whole family saving coupons for her, she would go to the store and buy $10.00 worth of stuff and turn in $50.00 worth of coupons and get cash back. She got real mad at me when I pointed out that this was theft (Southern Baptist ). One lady would "dumpster dive" at our apartments every Sunday, took the trash out and threw it in the dumpster only to get yelled at. She went in one side and left the little door open. I came up on the other side and threw my trash over the top right on top of her.. sorry.


This is Mrs. Jeep
I do get what you are saying. That is extreme, but the companies put the coupons out for a reason. The stores like them and they get full value back. I am an accountant and understand how it all works. There are stores that will pay you back and match other stores prices such as Walmart and Target. They actually promote it to draw people in. My goals are to stock my shelves for us and others. I also do online work for company's promoting their products and in return get free products and coupons to give to people. Today we had many things we don't use so I gave those coupons for free products to people I saw were trying to stay on a budget.


----------



## Jeep

Was a good day in the store. we are not big sweets fans. Di, or Mrs. Jeep gave some of our free stuff out for Halloween and pies. As soon as Denton wakes up I will finish her profile. I can not get her intro up, sorry Denton, just had to dig at ya


----------



## Hemi45

Great thread Jeep, you're a real renaissance man!


----------



## Jeep

Thanks Hemi. There will be more to follow. We have to wait and pounce type thing. Call your stores and find out if they are doing bulk sales. Our next mission is to find out what they got and order extra. they will be the sale price and marked for us only.


----------



## Jeep

Bump for TinkerHell and Beep for Jeep


----------



## paraquack

Zed said:


> i cannot find a good deal on anti-radiation pills..do you guys know any of it and who can also ship to india..


Is Potasium Iodide the "anti-radiation" pills your talking about? If so, they are really for kids, rather than adults.
CDC Radiation Emergencies | Facts About Potassium Iodide (KI)


----------



## Urinal Cake

Thanks, Jeep!
It's really not that hard to nail 'em on couponing. You have to get double value for your coupons AND it's on sale at the store for maximum benefit.
There are books at the library that have great ways to do it. It does take up some time, however.


----------



## Jeep

Bump for Kahlan


----------



## Kahlan

Thanks Jeep, I'll certainly give it a try!


----------



## Jeep

My thought is if you can do this he will see how much stuff you can walk away with and break the ice with prepping.


----------



## thepeartree

Too bad we can't have a pool of coupons. But that would require that we all move into one area. Jeep would call it way too hot, TG would call it too hot, paraquack would call it too cold, and the rest would call it too windy, calm, rainy, and dry.


----------



## Jeep

Ok I am trying to get Mrs. Jeep to get on, and how to do this all. I am not the math guy. I will do my best to provide you with the information we have. Your stores will not be my stores. Your policies will be different. But this can be done anywhere.


----------



## wallyLOZ

Thanks for the thread, Jeep. My wife already does the CVS thing. It amazes me how much stuff she brings home for little money. Looks like we need to carry it to the next step!


----------



## Jeep

You got it Wally


----------



## tinkerhell

this is really cool. my wife loves couponing and watching the american shows on it. She tells me that the stores in Canada don't do the sort of things that the US does, so we aren't able to fully exploit the coupons here.


----------



## Jeep

Do what you can. every penny or cent adds up


----------



## Kahlan

Ok Jeep I signed up for my CVS extra care card this morning online and printed out my temporary card. Now I just have to figure out how to get all these amazing deals.


----------



## hansonb4

Jeep said:


> Since I posted a picture in another thread that got likes , I thought I would start this thread. Not cause I give a crap about you guys or nothin. We started to watch "extreme Couponers", my wife started learning how to do it. I will post photos of some of our exploits to keep this going. We are real people, not from the show and I want to encourage my survival community to make the best deals they can. The photo I will upload is:
> 
> 1. 7 packages of paper towels
> 2. 6 packages of toilet paper
> 3. BOUT 10 cns each dog and cat food.
> 4. 7 Goulds brown mustard.
> 5. 4 cans sardines
> 6. about 12 cans of chef boyardee ravioles
> 7.5 cans of spam
> 8. I bag of cat food
> 9. 1 loaf of bread
> 10. 1 dozen eggs
> 11. some deli meat
> 12. 6 cans refried beans
> 13. 5 bottles of bbq sauce
> 14. 1 can of tuna
> 15 3 cans of chili
> 
> We paid 14.82 for all of this.
> 
> I think there is more, I will edit after I add the photo
> View attachment 6840


You need to get that bag off the chair. The other chair doesn't have enough room and his buddy is pushing him off.


----------



## Jeep

Ok Mrs Jeep just told me that Safeway has free yogurt, if you have the rewards card, Same with any store that sells Kroger items. Download it to your rewards card and go get free lunch meat from Krogers, yogurt from Safeway.


----------



## Kahlan

Don't have either here but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jeep

Many stores I am sure have some kind of deal. Best thing to do is go to the customer service desk. Ask them about policies, rewards etc. Smiths our favorite grocery store here partnered with a local gas station. Now we are paying between 2.79 and 2.74 a gallon for gas.


----------



## tks

Jeep said:


> Many stores I am sure have some kind of deal. Best thing to do is go to the customer service desk. Ask them about policies, rewards etc. Smiths our favorite grocery store here partnered with a local gas station. Now we are paying between 2.79 and 2.74 a gallon for gas.


I got gas this summer for $1 per gallon with my rewards card this summer. They do buy this and get 10 cents off all over the store, they just happen to have tons of things I was getting anyway and I had a few transactions to max out my rewards. Filled up our two cars and both tanks in the truck for $70.


----------



## Arklatex

Harbor freight has some nice coupons for their junk. They actually have some to get free odds and ends. No purchase necessary. I got a free flashlight and a free wire brush set last weekend.


----------



## Kahlan

Alright Jeep I am not near to your level yet but trying. This was my "haul" today from CVS.

4 bottles 32 oz Tresemme Shampoo & Conditioner
6 bottles 12.6 oz Pantene Shampoo & Conditioner
8 bottles 13.5 oz Herbal Essences Shampoo & Conditioner
24pk Deer Park Water
16 Double Roll Charmin T.P.
3 Cans Spam

$13.56 and received a $10 pre paid American Express card I can use as a stocking stuffer this Christmas
If I had only had more coupons I could have cleaned up even more!


----------



## James m

I get the small bottles of dish soap from cvs when they are on sale for .75 cents.

But that's a major haul. Its like you only spent $3.50.


----------



## Jeep

This is Mrs. Jeep you did great sometimes I go through the line I use each free $10.00 care ect. to get the next card with free. Outstanding job watch every week and enroll your card online also and they will send you extra rewards there this week I have $12.00 free to start with. When and if your ready I will hook you up with more free stuff but most of that is through facebook. I probably get $50.00 to $100.00/ month in free products this month I am at about $300.00 just on facebook. Congrats again awesome job!!!!


----------



## Jeep

Good job Kahlan


----------



## Kahlan

Thanks Jeep and Mrs Jeep! It was a lot of coupons and I signed up to allow CVS to email me and they keep sending me coupons too and when I signed up I got a 20% off coupon too. And it let me use my rewards bucks or whatever they're called _and_ my coupons. And the cashier was nice enough to split it up into 2 orders for me so when I paid for the first one and got a $5 reward coupon I turned right around and used it on the second purchase. I was pretty excited lol. Now I just need to save up my coupons and rewards $$ again and wait for the next big deal. I'd love to be able to get a haul like you guys did in your first post on this thread.


----------



## Jeep

Ok so today we went to the store with coupons......One was expired, no one here carries the exact product. The store honored it. The store also did not recognize things we had for free...valid coupons, but the system didn't recognize them. The store took them, because they were valid. Watch closely as you can do wonders, and it doesn't hurt your store. It boosts sales.


----------



## tinkerhell

If you have time to pm some of those coupon sites, I would be willing to investigate if any are useful for canadian couponers then report back.


----------

